# 55cm Look Bernard Hinault Equipe 753R



## Keiko5 (Sep 30, 2004)

I just listed a near mint Look Bernard Hinault frameset on eBay. 55cm seattube ctc, 55cm toptube. Auction #7215580041 

Kevin


----------



## BugMan (Feb 16, 2004)

It's listed as "late 80's, early 90's" - any way to tell exactly what year the frame was made?


----------



## Keiko5 (Sep 30, 2004)

BugMan said:


> It's listed as "late 80's, early 90's" - any way to tell exactly what year the frame was made?


Can't tell you the exact year, but if I had to guess I'd say it's a 90-93 vintage frameset. Sorry I can't be more specific.

Kevin


----------

